# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Cần lấy lại pass admin website

## hienpq

chuyện là như thế này:
1. mình giao hết việc quản trị + thiết kế trang web cho 1 nhân viên, nhưng đến 1 ngày thằng đó biến mất + đổi pass admin quản trị nên không thể cập nhật thông tin được nữa.
2. mình còn giữ bộ backup hàng tuần trên máy, và cả source offline, nhưng ko bít cách lấy lại id và pass admin.
3. không rành về web.

- nhờ mọi người chỉ giúp cách lấy lại, hoặc có thể tìm ai để xử lý việc này. em chỉ muốn giữ lại tên miền và giao diện, còn mấy cái khác có thể mua lại. xin cám ơn và hậu tạ.

----------


## baobinh

cách giải quyết tốt nhất là thế này nhé! bạn mua tên miền này ở nhà cung cấp nào thì đến đó, đưa hóa đơn mua tên miền để họ giúp bạn lấy lại tên miền. 
- tương tự với nhà cung cấp hostting.
- còn source thì bạn có thể làm lại. 
còn muốn truy tìm kẻ đó thì nên đến cơ quan công an, đưa ra bằng chứng và thông tin của nhân viên của bạn để họ điều tra. 
cách lấy lại pass admin quản trị trên trang web thì mình không rõ pass của bạn mã hóa như thế nào nhưng cách vẫn thường làm là thay đổi trực tiếp trong csdl thông qua phpmyadmin (thay pass mà bạn quên bằng pass mới). chứ pass thường được mã hóa bằng md5, sha1... (dùng hàm 1 chiều, chỉ mã chứ không giải được) nên không thể lấy lại pass được. 
vd: nếu bạn còn 1 bản backup dự phòng trước khi bị đổi pass admin, thì bạn hãy vào bảng user, tìm và copy đoạn pass đã mã hóa của admin. 
sau đó vào database (sau khi đổi pass) thay đoạn pass mã hóa này vào.

----------


## minhkiet0907

cái này mình giúp được, đơn giản thôi không có gì hết, chỉ cần có database là ok nhất, nếu được liên hệ với mình, mình sẽ hướng dẫn và nếu bạn làm không được mình sẽ làm giúp, sau đó bạn vào bạn đổi lại pass là ok nhất.

website của bạn là gì?

----------


## zincos

cám ơn các bạn nhiều lắm, nhưng mình biết nhân viên đó vào phpmyadmin nhưng mình có down phần mềm phpmyadmin về nhưng ko thấy file exe ở đâu mà mở nó lên. nick yahoo alway_critical. tên trang web là www.minhquangchinamobile.com . tại phải up 30 gb hình lên web rồi ko thể bỏ được, vì tin tưởng nên đã giao hết viêc cho nhân viên đó, kể cả hosting + tên miền đều do nhân viên đó giao dịch và mua hết.
-ai giúp mình mình sẽ hậu tạ 200k bằng thẻ cào. một lần nữa xin cảm ơn tất cả.

----------


## b5fixel

> cám ơn các bạn nhiều lắm, nhưng mình biết nhân viên đó vào phpmyadmin nhưng mình có down phần mềm phpmyadmin về nhưng ko thấy file exe ở đâu mà mở nó lên. nick yahoo alway_critical. tên trang web là www.minhquangchinamobile.com . tại phải up 30 gb hình lên web rồi ko thể bỏ được, vì tin tưởng nên đã giao hết viêc cho nhân viên đó, kể cả hosting + tên miền đều do nhân viên đó giao dịch và mua hết.
> -ai giúp mình mình sẽ hậu tạ 200k bằng thẻ cào. một lần nữa xin cảm ơn tất cả.


xin lỗi nhé! mình mấy hôm bị mất mạng nên không trả lời tiếp được. anh g-zero nói đúng đấy. chỉ cần database là được, còn phpmyadmin chỉ là trang quản lý database thôi. nếu anh g-zero giúp được thì ok. còn nếu không pm qua hộp tin nhận của diễn đàn mình giúp cho.

----------


## phamhungimkt

-up đã gửi tin nhắn. ...

----------


## dongoclinh

đã add yahoo và lấy lại pass web admin cho bạn, nhưng giờ vẫn còn một điều nữa là bạn phải chứng minh, bạn không phải là người phá hoại web này nhé. nếu bạn chứng minh được mình sẽ bàn giao pass admin cho bạn,

nếu ai là chủ website này, xin vui lòng liên hệ g-zero (ym: bs.maytinh) hoặc phone 0937.747.246, để làm rõ chuyện này nhé.

thank

----------


## lethao

đã nhận được pass, cám ơn anh g-zero rất nhiều. closed topic.

----------


## sealdangerous

đã xác mình. thank bác bằng nhiều, vừa đúng điện thoại còn 28k, nhưng tiếc cái là "ngu" ở chỗ hổng đợi khuyến mãi rùi nạp, giờ vẫn còn tiếc

----------

